# Wie kann ich mein Setup auf den aktuellsten Stand bringen?



## wutzl00 (28. Juni 2021)

Hallo liebe Leute,

Ich würde meinen Rechner gerne auf einen aktuellen Stand bringen.
Wegen der Grafikkarten momentan keine gute Idee...ich weiß.

Da ich leider nicht soviel Ahnung davon habe was in einem PC gut zusammenpasst, hoffe ich auf eure Hilfe und bin
vorab schon sehr dankbar dafür.

Mein aktueller PC ( gekauft 2018 )

Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 600 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil
Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G
Mainboard: ASRock Z370 Extreme 4
CPU: Intel Core i7 8700K
CPUK: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 Tower Kühler
Netzteil: be quiet! 600 Watt Straight Power 10 CM Modular 80+ Gold

RAM: 16 GB (2x 8192 MB) Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4-3000

Speicher:
HDD: 1000 GB WD Blue 7.200U/min
SSD: Samsung 850 Evo 2.5 6Gb/s 500 GB

Ich weiß auch gar nicht ob meine jetzige Zusammenstellung eine gute ist. 

Anforderungen:
- Ich würde gerne die neusten Spiele in einer guten Auflösung spielen können.
- Es sollte leise sein
- Einfach ein gutes Gesamtpaket um damit gut zocken zu können und auch für alle anderen Dinge (Bildbearbeitung, leichter Videoschnitt usw.) gut
gewappnet zu sein.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Juni 2021)

Ich würde an deinem System gar nichts ändern, das Einzige was einen Wechsel sinnvoll machen würde wäre in der Tat eine neue Graka... Was bei der bekannten Marktsituation und entsprechenden Wucherpreisen absolut unvertretbar ist. 

Ich würde mich lieber in Geduld wiegen, keine Graka ist die derzeitigen Preisvorstellungen wert.


----------



## Spiritogre (28. Juni 2021)

Sehe das Problem nicht, die hast eine der schnellsten CPUs am Markt, um das lohnend zu übertreffen müsstest du alleine da 700 Euro oder so ausgeben.

Gut, bei der Grafikkarte könnte man aufrüsten, dann sollte es aber eine GF 3070 sein (was eben momentan finanzieller Wahnsinn ist). Was für einen Monitor hast du denn? Wenn du einen guten ab 450 Euro aufwärts hast, dann kannst du über eine neue Grafikkarte nachdenken). 

Beim RAM kannst du vielleicht auf 32 gehen.

Und beim Datenspeicher musst du halt deinen Anforderungen entsprechen, 2TB SSDs als Datengrab sind teils recht günstig. Wenn du Spiele bisher auf der HDD hattest dann wird das ohnehin ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.


----------



## wutzl00 (28. Juni 2021)

Super, danke euch für die schnelle Antwort  

Wahrscheinlich ist es echt besser, wegen der Grafikkarte zu warten.

Aber ich könnte mir mal ein Modell auf die Idealo Liste setzen und sollte der Preis mal gut werden, zuschlagen 
Da hab ich aber nur die Frage, nach welcher Grafikkarte sollte ich Ausschau halten? Ein 3070er Modell?
Muss ich da irgendwie auf die Länge achten?

Ich würde am liebsten nur noch eine SSD nutzen für alles... ist das sinnvoll? 

Monitor möchte ich mir einen neuen zulegen. Hatte bisher einen Eizo 2450.
Möchte den Monitor aber auch mit einem Macbook mit ordentlichem Bild nutzen können, daher muss es wohl ein 4K Monitor sein...damit das Bild auch mit Macbook scharf bleibt...

Hab da folgende 3 im Blick:

*ASUS TUF Gaming VG289Q*
LG 27 UN880
LG 27 UP850

Kennt ihr euch da auch bisschen aus? Bezüglich Monitor...

Riesen Dank euch schon mal.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Juni 2021)

Frage:
Welche Auflösung zum Spielen hast du dir als Ziel gesetzt, denn davon hängt die Graka-Entscheidung letztendlich ab.


----------



## wutzl00 (28. Juni 2021)

Am liebsten natürlich 4K mit einem 4K Monitor.

Oder eines drunter WQHD.

Kann ich mit diesen Monitoren ganz normal auch auf WQHD spielen?


----------



## Spiritogre (28. Juni 2021)

Wollen wir ehrlich sein, um 4k "zukunftssicher" zu zocken brauchst du eine GF 3080 oder Radeon 6800XT und aufwärts zum Zocken. Da kann die Karte eigentlich gar nicht schnell genug sein und sollte auch mind. 16GB RAM eher mehr verbaut haben. Das steckt momentan eben leider alles noch in den Kinderschuhen.


----------



## wutzl00 (28. Juni 2021)

Was ist das gängigste zur Zeit am PC? Ich kenn mich wirklich nicht sehr gut aus, da ich normalerweise Konsolenzocker bin.
Ich würde gerne mit den Einstellungen auf hoch spielen. Geht das dann in Full HD, Einstellungen auf hoch, mit nem 4K Monitor? Oder wird das Bild dann schlecht mit einem 4K Monitor?


----------



## Spiritogre (28. Juni 2021)

wutzl00 schrieb:


> Was ist das gängigste zur Zeit am PC? Ich kenn mich wirklich nicht sehr gut aus, da ich normalerweise Konsolenzocker bin.
> Ich würde gerne mit den Einstellungen auf hoch spielen. Geht das dann in Full HD, Einstellungen auf hoch, mit nem 4K Monitor? Oder wird das Bild dann schlecht mit einem 4K Monitor?


Kommt ganz auf den Monitor an, wie gut er hochskalieren kann. Generell kann man sagen, dass Skalierung im 4k Bereich schon recht gut funktioniert im Vergleich zu früher. 

Ich mache es persönlich eher andersherum. Ich spiele Spiele (wenn möglich) mit 4k aber lasse sie zwangsweise auf dem Full HD Monitor ausgeben (weil der nur Full HD hat) und das sieht schon einiges schärfer aus als mit originaler, nativer Full HD Auflösung. Ich nehme an, das liegt daran, dass Spiele viel komprimieren oder die Kantenglättung für Unschärfe sorgt. 

Und was gängig ist, ist relativ, da das letztlich eine Sache des Geldbeutels ist. Der wirkliche Großteil der Zocker spielt immer noch auf Full HD und mit 60FPS. Das wird auch noch eine Weile anhalten.


----------



## MichaelG (28. Juni 2021)

Wollte auch aufrüsten. Aber bei der aktuellen Marktlage eine Grafikkarte zu kaufen wäre Bullshit in Potenz und rausgeschmissenes Geld. Außer man wäre dazu gezwungen. Dann müßte man in den sauren Apfel beißen. Dann würde ich aber auch nur zur niedrigen Klasse greifen um nicht zu  viel Geld zu verbrennen.

Wenn sich die Lage wieder beruhigt hat (hoffentlich Ende des Jahres, spätestens nächstes Jahr) dann kann man die Sache noch einmal neu überdenken. Dann ist aber wahrscheinlich auch schon die RTX 4xxx-Serie raus.


----------



## wutzl00 (28. Juni 2021)

Ja, ich glaube ich werde mit der Grafikkarte auch noch abwarten. Die Preise sind einfach zu krass.

Vielleicht erstmal nur den RAM aufrüsten und eventuell die SSD.

Ich danke euch für eure Anworten bisher.

Wenn sich der Markt mit den Grafikkarten wieder bessert, melde ich mich vielleicht wieder zurück diesbezüglich


----------

